# 2.5L Transmission mount... different from other mkv trans mounts?



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

So today, I called BSH just to get some info on the 2.5 mounts. Justin and I began discussing the trans mount, and a picture we saw on one of the forums that led us to believe the trans mount for the 2.5 is possibly different from the other mkv trans mounts. This is the mount on the driver's side by the way. It was believed to be the same mount as the mkv GTI and R32 mount which looked like this:









However, after getting off the phone with Justin, I decided to take my battery out and have a look for myself. I have a MANUAL 2008 Rabbit. To my surprise, my transmision mount looks like this:









I called Justin back and told him what I found. He asked for the part number so he could order the mount for measuring, so they could make a proper trans mount for the 2.5. He told me the part # (1K0 199 555 N) is the same as the part # for the GTI trans mount, but with a "N" at the end. That's interesting cuz the lower half that bolts to the frame is exactly the same. Justin is on top of it, and I think BSH will have the new trans mount ready fairly soon. 
In the mean time, some input from other 2.5'ers would be much appreciated. I'm not sure if mine is different cuz I have a manual or cuz I have an 08, so let me know what yours looks like. Curious to see if the 2.5 auto mount looks the same as mine does. If so, that means you auto guys will have a trans mount available soon too. Again, please post your model year, manual or auto, and which of the 2 mount designs you have on your trans. Thanks :beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Our mount looks like the one in the first image. Whatever the case you should be able to get it installed using 2 bolts (rather than the 3 it was designed for)


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought so too, but looking at the factory mount from another angle, you can see why that won't work. The guy in that first pic is holding the BSH mount upside down, and it doesn't have a valley cut into the side that bolts to the trans like this:









Does this mean there are different trans mounts for different years of 2.5? Has anyone actually bought an aftermarket trans mount for a rabbit/jetta and installed it? Please share.


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

no aftermarket mount here but put the BFI stage 1 insert in the OEM mount and torqued it back to specs.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Gunbunny08 said:


>


An '08 one looked like this too, which leads me to believe it's a 2.5 thing. This was one of the immediate things noticed during my 6-speed swap.

I suppose that's another advantage to the 6-speed swap, not that I've done much with the car since the swap.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been doing some research and apparently some 2.5's have the trans mount with 3 bolts and some only have 2. It's definitely a 2.5 thing. Please everyone share your model year and trans mount so we can figure out what years have the different mounts. 
Either way I think BSH can just machine the existing trans mount to fit the ones with 2 bolts. They only have slight differences, so it shouldn't be too far from happening. Just make sure you're aware of what your trans mount looks like before ordering an aftermarket one.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my mount


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Greyt, 
yours looks just like mine. BSH is working on a complete replacement mount for us and whoever else has this 2 bolt mount. I talked to [email protected] again today and he said they jus got one of these in today for measuring. He said the base is exactly the same as the other trans mount, but the arm looks exactly like the arm from the R32 engine mount. Should be a new BSH mount coming out fairly soon.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Greyt,
> yours looks just like mine. BSH is working on a complete replacement mount for us and whoever else has this 2 bolt mount. I talked to [email protected] again today and he said they jus got one of these in today for measuring. He said the base is exactly the same as the other trans mount, but the arm looks exactly like the arm from the R32 engine mount. Should be a new BSH mount coming out fairly soon.


i'll buy it the second it comes out.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i'll buy it the second it comes out.


 I'm with you on that one. I actually have to wait for this before I buy any mounts cuz I plan on getting all 3 at once from the INA GB. So hopefully they can make this happen before the GB ends.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

I didn't realize they had different mounts, and I just ordered all 3 from DBC 2 weeks ago :banghead: I have a feeling I'm going to have to return it. 

My mount, 2009 rabbit. 









Is there a possibility of just machining it to have that groove?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

mk racer said:


> I didn't realize they had different mounts, and I just ordered all 3 from DBC 2 weeks ago :banghead: I have a feeling I'm going to have to return it.
> 
> My mount, 2009 rabbit.
> 
> ...


At least you found out now rather than when you were trying to install the new mount. This is also a good thing for you auto guys, cuz you finally get a trans mount out of all this. BSH is working on a solution for this. I was told by [email protected] that the bottom half will remain the same as the other trans mount. But the top half will be taken from the BSH R32 ENGINE mount. The R32 engine mount already has the groove cut into it, and it looks to be in the right spot. The pics posted by Justin and [email protected] in INA's GB thread perfectly explains what I'm describing:

Originally posted by [email protected]:
We should make sure everyone is clear that there are two different types of trans mounts for the 2.5 Manual trans cars.

Part # 1K0199555Q









Part # 1K0199555N









To best insure that you are getting the correct part you will need to either pull your battery and check or you can take your VIN and call your dealer to find out your part number.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have an 08 with 5 speed manual and have the 3 bolt mount. There must be some rhyme or reason as to why they would be different


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a very early 08 so that may have something to do with why our mounts are different.


----------

